# What do you put in a kong toy on a RAW food diet?



## NeoBodhi (Sep 23, 2009)

I have not made the switch yet, I might do it later today, but that got me thinking. What will I put in my puppy's kong toy on a raw food diet? Should I just stuff some raw chicken in there? I've been using kibble with honey or peanut butter so far.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

We dont stuff the kong very much anymore, but every once in a while when we do we use peanut butter (I hope this is ok??) I would also think something like cooked liver(or another cooked meat maybe) would be ok?

I personally wouldnt put any raw meat in a kong, I would think it would be a breeding ground for bacteria. We did stuff it with a hotdog piece on a camping trip a few times and the kong dissapeared...well we found it a few weeks later on our next camping trip (in the trailer) and it was the nastiest thing I think I have ever smelled  went right in the trash LOL


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't feed raw but I think it depends on how much you plan to "stick to" the raw diet.. some people who feed raw have no problem putting canned dog food inside the kind and freezing it, others adhere more closely to "raw only" and might put yogurt or cottage cheese.

I think peanut butter is fine. I use it all the time.

I also use cheese, yogurt, canned dog food on occasion.

I don't think there's anything wrong with boiling a bit of chicken and sticking it in there either.


----------



## NeoBodhi (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I just fed my puppy his first piece of raw chicken and that answered my question. I don't think I will be needing the kong toy for a while. That piece of chicken kept him occupied much longer than the kong toy does.


----------

